# Double duty tool storage and outfeed table



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok my dad likes the fact that my ne shop is coming along nicely. In fact he is giving me duplicates of what he has on hand. I am thankful but my problem is my workbech is being over run with tools. I need a rolling tool storage/outfeed table for a table saw. I was thinking of something like this 

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html

with locking casters on the bottom. Not sure how to do that and maybe a melamine top.

Thoughts? Tips? Suggestions?


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

perhaps this vid is of some use, if you haven't seen it yet...

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/tablesaw-outfeed-table/

just modify the leg bottoms so you can install casters


----------



## Creative Visions (Dec 1, 2011)

The melamine is a good idea. What tools are you looking to store with it? I actually stumbled across this site looking for out feed ideas earlier today. I cut a lot of oak plywood so i decided to go with rollers. At first I planned on just having the roller top and a basic stand with locking casters. Ended up enclosing the bottom with some leftover paneling. Just have to build a door and close up the top tomorrow. Here it is so far, its still up on the table so you cant really get a good look at the rollers.

Sent from my C771 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Creative Visions (Dec 1, 2011)

Oops, got excited to post my first pic and got distracted. Was gonna say if you wanted to enclose your table that paneling is a cheap idea as long as you don't need it to add any structural support, its thin and brittle haha but it will keep the dust out. 

I don't know what kind of storage you're wanting but its something to think about. Also, if you are gonna be moving it I would spend a lil more and get the casters that you lock w/ your foot. I tried to save money and got the ones you lock with your hand and can already tell once I put it in front of the saw its not moving haha

Sent from my C771 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as storage goes I need something with a shelf in the middle maybe or a bottom sholf to store a bench grinder and a disc/belt sander. Not sure if I need anything after that. The locking casters were on the top of my list as a must have feature. With limited space I need it to be mobile and versatile.


----------



## Creative Visions (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, something like you posted with a melamine top would probably be just right. I would suggest putting the supports on the inside of the posts to make adding the shelf earlier and maybe use 4x4s for the posts. Then you could secure the casters right to the bottom, if the mounting plate is less then 4x4.

Here is what I ended up with









Sent from my C771 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice stuff above.Building shop aids are a great way to test or practice joinery and general design/layout/build ideas.

Few other "possibility's"....utilizing outfeed tables for:

>Downdraft sanding station

>Part of DC "system",making the space under as a seperator

>Instead of a roller or slab top as outfeed......you can utilize the top as a glue-up station.By spacing individual pcs of wood for top,in lieu a solid....the spaces created between "slats"....allow clamps to be run down through top.Not an end-all solution,but works well for anyone doing funny,complicated glue-ups.

>Another "general" idea is you can make a flip-top on the out feed table.The slab top can be opened to expose one of the above....then quickly flipped closed to use it as an assembly table,or outfeed......and if you hold your mouth just right(hinges),the flip top can dble the working space,when needed.

>Sliding tops......like an expanding dining rm table are also a possibilty.This way the height dosen't change as outfeed.But accesses a lower stowage space.This concept is also how you can close up the gap(if you aren't cutting T-slots)between TS and outfeed....yet close it when T-slots are needed.

>Speaking of sliding tops.....the whole outfeed table is gettin pretty durn close to a "slider" arrangement for cross-cutting.The whole table gets repositioned to side of TS.Google Hammer http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/HammerB3Review/hammerb3_review.html

Maybe not a "beginner" project?But there just isn't any limit to how a simple outfeed table can be made a real workhorse in the shop.BW


----------

